# Smoked Peanuts



## slosmoke (Feb 8, 2008)

Dump a large container of Planters salted cocktail peanuts on a screen or pan with holes and smoke low temp for 2 hours.Melt enough butter to wet the peanuts in a baking pan and bake and stir a few times for 30 min.Put pan under broiler ,low temp and dont take your eyes off those peanuts or they will burn.Stir them and brown them.Remove and put on paper towel to drain.Season ,let cool and you can put back in same container.Onion garlic powder ,red  pepper,cumin,chili powder,season salt,or use what you like.


----------



## payson (Feb 8, 2008)

Sounds mighty tasty! Gotta try it this weekend. Thanks!


----------



## craig chamberlain (Feb 8, 2008)

Never tried smoked peanuts Slosmoke,but it sounds appetizing.My wife loves peanuts so I might have to give them a try.


----------



## placebo (Feb 8, 2008)

Made me think of boiled peanuts and how much I miss them.


----------



## billybones (Feb 8, 2008)

Sounds real good!


----------



## payson (Feb 8, 2008)

Did you move to CA from the South? Do you ever boil your own? I do it pretty frequently in a pressure cooker. I wonder what a boiled and then smoked (or vice-versa) peanut would taste like? Hmmmm......


----------



## placebo (Feb 8, 2008)

Sort of. More like form CA to the south then back to CA hehe. When I saw the title of this thread I was thinking it would be about smoking boiled peanuts.

I've thought about doing my own but you need raw peanuts and I can't seem to find them anywhere.


----------



## payson (Feb 8, 2008)

Do you have a "Harry's" or a "Whole Foods" in your neck of the woods? That's the one place I can consistently find the raw ones.


----------



## placebo (Feb 8, 2008)

Why yes we do have a whole foods! I havn't been there yet but the better half goes there often. Looks like I'll be visiting there soon. Thanks!


----------



## payson (Feb 8, 2008)

Be careful, they are AMAZING! You'll wind up buying stuff you never knew existed and certainly stuff you didn't need. Best produce section I've ever seen. They've even got a smoked meat bar that you pay by weight. I've never bought anything from it because it frankly looks like I'm cranking out better results. All in all though they are truly phenomenal grocery stores.


----------



## navionjim (Feb 8, 2008)

I've thought about doing my own but you need raw peanuts and I can't seem to find them anywhere.[/quote]

Not Necessarily So!...

I love boiled peanuts too. But they are seasonal here, the raw or "green peanuts" that is, but someplaces have them year round so I set out to find out how that could be. I tired pressure cooking dried roasted ones with no luck. 

But the answer is easier than you might think though. You can use dried peanuts but not roasted peanuts. Buy the dried raw unsalted variety, you can get those almost anywhere. 

Put them in a Crockpot with as much salt as you like, I use about 1/3 cup for a standard size Crockpot. Zatterans Crawfish boil or a hunk of smoked meat (a ham hock is what most folks use) is another addition you can try but just go for the regular salted variety first. Put the lid on and turn it to high. It takes about 36 hours and you'll have to stir the peanuts every few hours and add more water as necessary. They will be close to done when they all sink to the bottom but a taste test is the only way to be sure. If they crunch at all they aint done. Boiled peanuts are soft when they are ready to eat. This is a good thing to start on a Friday evening for to serve for a ballgame on Sunday. If you haven't tried them you don't know what your missing.
Jimbo


----------



## desertlites (Feb 8, 2008)

I love boiled peanuts make them all the time-wally has raw -throw salt in there & a couple hours your in heaven-will have to boil&smoke one day-thanks for the idea.


----------



## smokeys my pet (Feb 9, 2008)

Thanks for sharin!!!!!!!!


----------

